# Alternative Uses for Cam Straps



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

As a belt,
In the back of my car to keep stuff from sliding around,
Any kind of stuff you'd normally use a bungee for but want to have more certainty it'll be there at the end of the trip.


----------



## noot (Jan 24, 2012)

If you have ever tried to move one of the foam mattress's you know how big of a pain in the ars they are. Just taco the mattress and throw a strap around and it makes it much more maneuverable


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Due to recent earthquake activity throughout the Wasatch front ....


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

on the wife


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

My dad used his for holding stuff on his lumber rack for years, those straps go way more work time than they ever did river. 

I used one for a belt once when I couldn't find one and I didn't have an ass to hang jeans on. 

They're nice for holding a chainsaw to a 4 wheeler rack too.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

the loop straps are a must have when shed hunting. they really help keep the load in place and take the wiggle out.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Mason bees.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Holding the hood shut on my old Jeep, everything broke on the damn thing, but somehow it still ran...


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

When moving a refrigerator or large item on dolly, strap to keep it from falling forward

ALWAYS, always have a 1 or 2 footer handy in the tool box

Securing ladder on top of rack on camping pop up

Is prime river bootie! Found one sticking up about an inch in the mud on Deso...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*my neighbor had these.*

Who would of thought?


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Strapping the front wheel of a bike to the frame to keep the wheel from flopping around. 

Lashing a 21 foot pole saw to a 12 foot pruning pole to get a little higher up into a tree (probably hit the point that I should have called someone) 

kid into a stroller (nrs is probably having a conniption) 

and my favorite

A backup strap to catch a falling 5 gallon bucket full of water when testing students bridge designs to failure.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I have an old one in the back of my truck that is 'loop lashed' to the topper attachment that I use to strap in things I don't want rolling around back there like propane bottles etc. when it is not otherwise full of crap.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Ooh forgot about that one, I use 4 to strap down my ghetto hard bed cover . I cut some 2x6 into arches on the band saw, screwed 1/4 inch ply to that ,  and the used UV stable epoxy to lay down a layer of carbon fiber. Strong enough to stand on, and keeps eyes out to the bed when traveling.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

My wife and I have both used them as easily adjustable stretching aids when doing PT after knee surgery.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely use them to strap in propane tanks in the bed of a pickup to keep them from rolling around.


Also use them for the ubiquitous "donor strap" in the SCAT machine.







jerseyjeff said:


> kid into a stroller (nrs is probably having a conniption)



Hopefully they're not reading this, and hopefully Eric Johnson isn't using this thread as fodder to write an essay?


"My friend" used to have a 2006 double cab Tundra with front bucket seats. Needed to strap in 2 girls in their carseats and 4 adults. My friend have used NRS straps to strap the smaller carseat on top of the center console, and to both front seats.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

I used to keep an old 3rd row van bench seat around and NRS strap it into the bed of my pickup truck for camping excursions. It faced backward against the back of the cab. The kids would ride back there (with seat belts) on fishing and camping trips.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

For playing bondage games with yo mamma!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

My German Shepard uses one of mine if he is mad at me, for a chew toy if he can find one. He is training me to put away my toys and it is working.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

codycleve said:


> the loop straps are a must have when shed hunting. they really help keep the load in place and take the wiggle out.


Damn Cody. I haven't run into a shed hunting situation where I needed a strap to keep them all cinched down. Nice problem to have. 

Hit


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

Dog leash...


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I've used them to hang a hammock. 

A little R & D (read ass on ground) has shown that you don't want to do that with a 20 year old dry rotten strap. Works well with fresh straps though!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

To put tire chains on that were too large for the rig, to get us to the SF Pipeline put-in on the upper SF Owyhee.


Me on my belly installing those SOBs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3blaSyCsrOY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYm3Daq4Aw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKs2M5SP750


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Many many of these ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I had a ski boot crack while on a trip to Baldface BC. A two footer held the boot together thru the 4 days of backcountry skiing.

Sidenote - Costa Rica's version of TSA confiscated about $50 worth of straps out of my carry on a few years back. I suggest you pack in your checked luggage if traveling via metal birds.


----------



## Sigg (May 28, 2018)

I have two 9' looped and twisted between the handles in the back two seats on my SUV to hold my fly rods near the roof. Keeps the rods up out of the way.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish my phone had this picture, my wife set up swings on one trip for my kids. She made them with straps and rocket box lids.


----------



## TNRC (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to build custom homes. I used river straps once to set 800# windows 20' in the air with a extendable boom fork lift. We would use a metal strap on the sides of the windows in a u shape and then a carabiner , then to the strap. We used 2 straps on each side for redundancy .


----------



## garfishh (Jun 22, 2012)

To strap my then toddler to me so I could use both hands.


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Strapped my grandsons carseat in my side by side so he could go for a ride to the park with me.


----------

